
China's security state is being used to crack down on the Wuhan virus - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/10/asia/china-security-police-wuhan-virus-intl-hnk/index.html
======
jonplackett
If this happens in a western country I wonder if it will be better or worse.

\+ On the plus side, it's unlikely there will be any kind of cover up / hiding
information / social media blackout.

\- On the minus side, it's unlikely a quarantine could be enforced on so many
people so quickly.

